# Shark pic perdido key



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

​

This wasnt a recent catch and release but i wanted too add the pic anyhow.This big girl straightend the gaf.​Nothing beats Gulf Coast fishing and the memories that will last a life time...


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

dang, what species is that?


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

That is a BIG nurse shark.Took all 3 of us to get her back in the gulf.I even got to swim with her for abit to make sure she was good to go before i turned her back.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Oh ok cool, dang that is huge, thought it was a tiger or something:thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

she is beautiful. only seen one that big once. i caught one that big off the navarre pier one time about two months ago. the whole fight her male followed her on the bottom on the way in . about 12 foot or so. absolutely beautiful animals


----------

